# How to scoop up your rhinestones?



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all,

This is quite a basic question im sure but I think its better to ask sometimes. Im wondering what everyone uses to scoop up the remaining rhinestones after you have brushed in your design? I have seen some bead scoops on ebay but was wondering if anyone has come up with a DIY solution. At the moment I am literally using some old vinyl made to scoop them up but I have already had a couple of spills. Just wanted to know what everyone else uses?


TIA

Phil


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I work on a table and just push my rhinestones to the edge with my hands. I store my rhinestones in old coffeemate containers so I place a funnel on top and push the rhinestones from the table in to the funnel. No scoop needed.

What kind of surface are you working on?


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Blingiton 

I am currently working on a wooden tabletop and pretty much do the same thing you are doing minus the funnel and cause I am still learning I have just bought the stones and they are still in the little plastic ziploc bags. Its a good idea about using old jars so will have a hunt around for some old ones.

Phil


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you have a craft/hobby shop in your area, look in the jewelry making section and pick up a couple of these triangular sorting trays. They are inexpensive. 

Triangle Jewelry Sorting Trays | Shop Hobby Lobby


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bead Scoop with handle.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I love these little guys...

Triangle Rhinestone Scooper

These are nice too... They hold roughly 250 gross ss10...

12 oz. Clear Round Wide-Mouth Jars S-12754 - Uline

Kevin


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, had a quick look on ebay for the scoop but can't seem to find the triangular one which looks nice, well I can't find it for anywhere near as cheap as synergy sell it for haha! Good idea about the little plastic jars as well, gonna look for them now


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

working with templates in a large glass baking dish works well.It has rounded corners so easy to pour right back into container.


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Am going to drill big hole in my work top were I can push them in to a funnel then in to a bottle


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom3010 said:


> Am going to drill big hole in my work top were I can push them in to a funnel then in to a bottle


I thought about this too but I only have a small counter in a shop and mostly do vinyl still so its not needed just yet  Good idea though


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

I upload pic when finished 2 to 3 day lol DIY


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a quick one wot cutting software u use to cut with I was looking at sign cut pro any thoughts


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

I've currently got a craft Robo Silhouette so I use Illustrator and Silhouette Studio. Im looking for a new cutter but small budget so might go for Cameo so I wont have to switch software. LEt me know if you try out Sigh Cut Pro


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Will do it month to month to so works out good for me also I got a expert 24 not lx but can't have it all lol from design supply came with stand as well cheapest in uk i think an they messed delivery up so thay give me two new blades so can't say ant thing bad about them


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

All so sorry to ask again but have you used r tones to make rhinstone templates


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

How much did you pay for the expert 24? No I haven't used Rstones, I think thats a corel macro but not 100% sure. I use the rhinestone feature in Silhouette studio which isn't bad actually, just started doing it and learning.


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

if you go here Graphtec GCC Expert 24 (GCCExpert24), prices, supplies and lease information its 549 plus vat put wow it cheap and very very good worker


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom3010 said:


> if you go here Graphtec GCC Expert 24 (GCCExpert24), prices, supplies and lease information its 549 plus vat put wow it cheap and very very good worker


Thanks, Ive just sent them an email asking for more details


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

you wont go wrong with them sorry i should of siad ask for freddy say tommy sent you he the best there


----------

